# All day chemist



## boxing45 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi guys, I was doing some research on here and I noticed that many of you prefer to order Nolva and Clomid from ADC. I went to their website and I noticed they don't accept credit cards right now. How do you guys normally pay them? Is there a better alternative place to buy pharmacy grade pct drugs? I'm not looking for sources, just guidance. I know research Chems can be a hit or miss a lot of times, so I don't want to take a chance with those. Your guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 20, 2016)

Bank transfer/e-check with a separate checking account at a different bank that is used only for this purpose. I only put enough in there to cover what I'm buying in case it gets compromised.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 20, 2016)

What TS said exactly. They also call and confirm the transfer so don't be surprised if they want a contact number.


----------



## boxing45 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok awesome guys thank you. Also I noticed that on their website they say that a prescription is needed. Is it needed? And do they have limits on how much you can purchase? I really appreciate the help!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 20, 2016)

boxing45 said:


> Ok awesome guys thank you. Also I noticed that on their website they say that a prescription is needed. Is it needed? And do they have limits on how much you can purchase? I really appreciate the help!



They won't ask you for your prescription. To my knowledge there are no limits but I can't say I've ever tested this - my biggest order with them was only a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## SeekTruth (Jan 7, 2017)

Was wondering if you can point me in the right direction , I surely appreciate it.

I search for Nova on their website and saw three types for clomid

- Siphene - 100mg Clomiphene Citrate Generic for Clomid
- Fertomid - 25mg Clomiphene Citrate Generic for Clomid
- Fertomid - 50mg Clomiphene Citrate Generic for Clomid

and three time for Novadex

- Nolvadex 10mg Tamoxifen Citrate Generic for Nolvadex
- Mamofen - 10 mg Tamoxifen Citrate Generic for Nolvadex
- Mamofen - 20 mg Tamoxifen Citrate Generic for Nolvadex

Which ones did you get?


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 7, 2017)

SeekTruth said:


> Was wondering if you can point me in the right direction , I surely appreciate it.
> 
> I search for Nova on their website and saw three types for clomid
> 
> ...



All the same


----------



## paul.method (Jan 20, 2017)

Can someone provide the link to the site? Or perhaps point me in the direction of the appropriate forum area to find some good labs. Not new to UGL but new to this site.    update :::::never mind not what I was looking for duhh


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 23, 2017)

Was also kinda wondering about ADC.  Read some reviews and it seems hit or miss with some of their products.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Jan 29, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Was also kinda wondering about ADC.  Read some reviews and it seems hit or miss with some of their products.



I ordered caber and arimidex from there and so far have only used the adex. Works great and once they got my address right in their system (my fault) it came without a problem.


----------



## gh0st (Jan 29, 2017)

paul.method said:


> Can someone provide the link to the site? Or perhaps point me in the direction of the appropriate forum area to find some good labs. Not new to UGL but new to this site.    update :::::never mind not what I was looking for duhh





motown1002 said:


> Was also kinda wondering about ADC.  Read some reviews and it seems hit or miss with some of their products.



def hit or miss......some stuff is legit. i think ADC actual runs reliable-RX also! not sure about there aromasin. way to cheap for 30x 25mg tabs? but idk it seems like it works. never bothered to get the blood work on it tho so cant really say. the rolaxifene is def legit. killed my gyno in a flash...with pharma grade aromasin from my European brother  or my brother who lives in Europe i should say


----------

